# What's the best way from SLC airport to Park City?



## mjordan (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi everyone!

I'll be flying into the Salt Lake City airport this January and staying at Park City Mountain Resort. I'm just wondering what is the easiest way to get from the airport to PCMR and back when I leave? The cheapest option would be preferred.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hop on I80 headed east. Get off at the Park City Exit. <45 minutes...


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

I've been out to UT a few times, and its really hard to not rent a car as well when you're out there. I went to PowMow and all the SLC resorts up Cottonwood Canyon.

Snowbird has a bus that is $5 that takes you up the Canyon, not sure of PC has the same.


----------



## sangsters (Jan 13, 2010)

If you're staying in a resort property they should have a shuttle option.

Otherwise -- and especially if you're going to be walking distance to the town lift -- there are a number of shuttle options - simple google search.

Most are flat rate, so the more of you there are, the cheaper it gets.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

I always endorse renting. There is too much to see/do, to not have the freedom of your own wheels. If you want a shuttle, let google be your guide.


----------



## mjordan (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I'm going out with my university, so I have no need in renting a car and sightseeing or anything really. We have access to PCMR and Snowbird for 4 days.

So I'm flying into the SLC airport and just need the cheapest shuttle/bus to get from there to PC. Looks like the best option is to just get a spot on one of the $30-$40 shuttle companies? Surely there's a cheaper option for a 30 minute drive?


----------

